# Peat moss for bedding?



## Pickle (Dec 18, 2018)

I'm ready to set up my little lady with her new house..is it ok to use peat moss as bedding? I'm thinking yes? If she was outside she would be in dirt and leaves ect...


----------



## Griffin (Dec 18, 2018)

yes, but i’d mix it with another substrate


----------



## Waters (Dec 23, 2018)

As Griffin stated...I would mix it with something else (top soil works very well). If not, it becomes very dusty as soon as it dries out.


----------



## Pickle (Dec 23, 2018)

Waters said:


> As Griffin stated...I would mix it with something else (top soil works very well). If not, it becomes very dusty as soon as it dries out.


Thanks..I'm using it for her burrow, and have every intention of not allowing it to to dry, ie high humidity


----------



## nightanole (Dec 26, 2018)

Im having good luck with 50/50 peatmoss and topsoil. I did run into a problem because i added a 3rd 50 of peat humus before i realized that bagged peat humus is not real peat humus. bagged is just not very well composted peat moss+manur+mulch. So now i have sticks and poop and clay mixed in with my moss/top soil...

If you have a local place, very well done compost mixed with the peat moss is also a good idea, and some keeper just use 100% organic compost. If you think about it, peat moss is just composted sphagnum moss.


----------



## James Smith (Dec 26, 2018)

I have just went to this mixture, however I have a little more Peat Moss than topsoil, and it works great. I am a gardener as well and it is the same basic mixed I use in my raised garden beds. You really do not have any issues with mold. I use a fogger and spray it down good once a day to keep up the humidity.

I was wondering could I do the same thing with my raised garden bed and add giant earth worms to the mixture?By doing so will enrich the soil and give BOGA something to hunt for...


----------



## Waters (Dec 27, 2018)

James Smith said:


> I have just went to this mixture, however I have a little more Peat Moss than topsoil, and it works great. I am a gardener as well and it is the same basic mixed I use in my raised garden beds. You really do not have any issues with mold. I use a fogger and spray it down good once a day to keep up the humidity.
> 
> I was wondering could I do the same thing with my raised garden bed and add giant earth worms to the mixture?By doing so will enrich the soil and give BOGA something to hunt for...


I am the same way....started thinking I would go with a 50/50 mix, but ended up using much more Peat Moss. I liked the texture much better than a ton of topsoil.


----------



## James Smith (Dec 27, 2018)

The main reason for not having to much top soil is the mainly because of the enclosure's function. If there is to much topsoil it would become cakey and too dense. The Peat moss makes it airy therefore plants and Tegus will thrive better. This my theory anyway. My garden loves it lol.


----------



## Guman (Jan 1, 2019)

Does anyone know about Repti Prime (old Midwest Organics) coconut husk? My husband is concerned about nats and other bugs.


----------



## James Smith (Jan 1, 2019)

I do not know about that substrate you're talking about, but I made a decision for my Tegu. I am not going to use a substrate that is prone to mold. That would include any substate that has a majority of wood in it. Some small amount of wood is fine but a large amount would not make it in his enclosure.


----------



## Waters (Jan 2, 2019)

Guman said:


> Does anyone know about Repti Prime (old Midwest Organics) coconut husk? My husband is concerned about nats and other bugs.


I have come to the realization that there is no substrate that does not have bugs in it. I have used mulch, topsoil, peat moss, as well as pre-packaged substrates meant for reptiles. I always ended up with small bugs. I had topsoil bags frozen, outside all winter.....didn't matter lol.


----------



## James Smith (Jan 2, 2019)

Now it makes sense to me. BOGA has been foraging at the base of his waterfall eating something he digs up. I can't see or I haven't seen any bugs but it's one of those things he just does now.


----------

